# Separación entre corriente y señal de audio



## calulo (Jul 7, 2009)

Hola, soy nuevo aqui y no tengo mucha idea de este tema, si me pueden ayudar... Tengo unos altavoces portatiles philips que van conectados directamente al ipod, y se alimenta de este. Lo que me interesa es lograr que estos altavoces funcionen a pilas.  Mi idea era, simplemente, dividir el cable en dos, uno a las pilas y otro al ipod (igual es una tonteria). El problema es que no conozco el voltaje necesario... los datos que me dan son: una impedancia de 8 ohm, una potencia de 1W para cada uno (son dos) y un diametro del altavoz de 50mm (la respuesta de frecuencia es de 100 - 18000Hz).
Gracias


----------



## djpusse (Jul 16, 2009)

hola calulo bienvenido al foro lo que necesitaria saber es que tipo de ficha tiene el ipod y cuantos cables tienes en la ficha y de que voltage es la bat del ipod

Saludos


----------

